# Το καμάρι



## nickel (Oct 29, 2013)

Ως δαρβινιστής και ως οικολόγος, προσπαθώ συνεχώς να κατανοήσω την εξέλιξη του ανθρώπου και τη σχέση του με τον συνάνθρωπο, τη φύση, τα άλλα ζώα — και να είμαι πάνω απ’ όλα άνθρωπος και συνάνθρωπος. Μου αρέσει να λέω ότι δεν έχω ούτε ένα εθνικιστικό κοκαλάκι μέσα μου, ταυτόχρονα όμως αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι είμαι κι εγώ χημικά ρυθμισμένος να ανήκω σε ομάδες για να συγκροτώ κοινωνία: να θέλω να νιώθω περήφανος που είμαι Έλληνας, Κρητικός, σοσιαλοδημοκράτης (παρά τις πίκρες — μα ποια άλλη ομάδα έχει δώσει διεθνώς και διαχρονικά τις καλύτερες για τους περισσότερους νίκες;), Ολυμπιακός (εξαιρετικά χαμηλών τόνων), εθνικάρα, Λεξιλόγος. Δεν παύω βέβαια να θυμίζω στον εαυτό μου ότι όλα αυτά είναι ένα παιχνίδι για τη σεροτονίνη, την αδρεναλίνη και τα καλά της άμιλλας, για ό,τι καλό βγαίνει όταν αναδεικνυόμαστε όχι καλύτεροι από τον άλλο, αλλά καλύτεροι από τον εαυτό μας.

Όταν είδα αυτή τη φωτογραφία από τη χτεσινή παρέλαση, διέγνωσα καμάρι στο ύφος και στην περπατησιά της μαύρης μαθήτριας με την ελληνική σημαία — διάγνωση που δεν αποκλείεται να την έκανα επειδή το ήθελα και το είχα ανάγκη. Διέγνωσα το καμάρι της και συγκινήθηκα. 

Σήμερα προσπάθησα να ερμηνεύσω γιατί άραγε να ένιωσα έτσι. Γιατί εγώ ένας ηλικιωμένος λευκός Έλληνας άντρας που ισχυρίζεται ότι δεν έχει εθνικιστικό κοκαλάκι μέσα του να συγκινηθεί από το καμάρι μιας μαύρης μαθήτριας με την ελληνική σημαία; Να ένιωσα —επειδή το ήθελα και το είχα ανάγκη— ότι η μαθήτρια καμάρωνε που ήταν σημαιοφόρος, που κρατούσε την ελληνική σημαία, που ήταν εκεί κι αυτή μαζί με τους φίλους της και τους συμμαθητές της, που έσπασε κακοφτιαγμένα καλούπια; Μπορεί να λειτούργησαν όλα αυτά σε έναν όμορφο αχταρμά. Αλλά θέλω συνάμα να πιστεύω ότι αυτή η φωτογραφία συναντήθηκε με κάτι ακόμα πιο δυνατό μέσα μου, κάτι που ως άνθρωποι έχουμε πάντα ανάγκη να νιώθουμε — και ως μέλη του μικρόκοσμού μας ακόμα περισσότερο αυτόν τον καιρό: ότι μπορούμε. Ότι μπορούμε να γίνουμε καλύτεροι, ότι μπορούμε να τα καταφέρουμε. Ότι μπορούμε να ξεπεράσουμε τα φτηνά και ανόητα για να κερδίσουμε τα σπουδαία και τα μεγάλα. Άλλωστε τι να ήταν η ελπίδα στο πιθάρι της Πανδώρας, άλλο από την αίσθηση ότι μπορούμε; 








_Τη φωτογραφία την αντέγραψα από αυτή τη σελίδα του theinsider.gr για να εικονογραφήσω το γραφτό μου._​


----------



## Palavra (Oct 29, 2013)

nickel said:


> _Τη φωτογραφία την αντέγραψα από αυτή τη σελίδα του theinsider.gr για να εικονογραφήσω το γραφτό μου._


Στο ίδιο πνεύμα, από τον ίδιο ιστότοπο (επίσης με συγκίνηση):


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2013)

Το παρακάτω κείμενο δεν έχει οπωσδήποτε την ίδια κεντρική ιδέα με το πρώτο, αλλά θα ήθελα να είναι εδώ στο ίδιο νήμα για προσωπικούς λόγους. Το αντιγράφω από το protagon.gr και προσθέτω ένα σύντομο σχόλιο.


*Μη μας σκοτώνετε τα κλισέ μας γιατί χαθήκαμε*
Του Ανδρέα Πετρουλάκη

Από ένα σχολείο του Αγίου Παντελεήμονα τη σημαία κρατούσε ένα μαυράκι που μετά έβγαζε φωτογραφίες με τους χαμογελαστούς συμμαθητές του. Το αισιόδοξο σχόλιο της ρεπόρτερ ήταν ότι οι παιδικές ψυχές δεν ξέρουν τι θα πει ρατσισμός. Όμως από ένα σχολείο της Κρήτης παρήλασαν μόνο κορίτσια. Ο λόγος ήταν ότι τη σημαία κρατούσε μαθήτρια αλβανικής καταγωγής και τα αγόρια αρνήθηκαν να συμμετάσχουν.

Τι συμπέρασμα βγαίνει από όλα αυτά; Μόνο ένα. Ότι τα συμπεράσματα δεν βγαίνουν από τις γενικεύσεις και τα στερεότυπα που κατακλύζουν τα μυαλά μας και ότι η περιπτωσιολογία δεν αποτελεί ούτε δημοσιογραφία ούτε πολιτική ανάλυση.

Κοίτα να δεις που το πάλαι ποτέ πράσινο νησί, αλλά πάντα δημοκρατικό, βενιζελικό, αντιβασιλικό, προοδευτικό και δεν συμμαζεύεται, βγάζει ξαφνικά κάτι φυντάνια που δεν αντιλαμβάνονται την έννοια του νόμου, της αξιοκρατίας, της ισότητας ανεξαρτήτως χρώματος ή φυλής, ίσως και φύλου, δεν ξέρω. Τα κορίτσια που μεγάλωσαν μαζί τους γιατί είχαν άλλες αξίες; Ποια πρόχειρη δημοσιογραφική κοινωνιολογική ανάλυση μπορεί να εξηγήσει;

Κοίτα να δεις που τα παιδιά του πιο προχωρημένου φυλακίου του μετώπου μεταναστών -χρυσαυγιτών, του Αγίου Παντελεήμονα, της γειτονιάς που όντως η ανεξέλεγκτη πυκνότητα αλλοδαπών άλλαξε τη ζωή τους, τα παιδιά που στερήθηκαν την Παιδική Χαρά από αυτήν τη σύγκρουση, αγκάλιασαν τον μαυρούλη σημαιοφόρο τους. Ποια ανάλυση μπορεί να εξηγήσει πειστικά γιατί τα παιδιά οικογενειών που οπωσδήποτε σε ένα ποσοστό του ψήφισαν Χρυσή Αυγή είχαν πιο δημοκρατική, πιο αρχοντική συμπεριφορά από τους αρσενικούς γόνους της λεβεντογέννας;

Μη μας σκοτώνετε τα κλισέ μας γιατί χαθήκαμε. Γιατί πρέπει να συνειδητοποιήσουμε ξαφνικά ότι δεν είμαστε ούτε οι καλύτεροι ούτε οι χειρότεροι. Ούτε ο λαός που αγαπά τους μετανάστες ούτε ο λαός που τους μισεί... Ούτε ο λαός που αναθρέφει το άλας της γης ούτε εκείνος που μεγαλώνει κομπλεξικά παιδάκια. Κυρίως ότι δεν είμαστε ίδιοι μεταξύ μας, Έχουμε παιδιά με συμπλέγματα που αναπαράγουν τα χειρότερα χαρακτηριστικά μας, έχουμε και παιδιά που ξεπερνούν τις αρετές μας. Έχουμε δασκάλους που εμπνέουν τους μαθητές σε γενναίες και κοσμοπολίτικες συμπεριφορές και άλλους που δεν μπορούν ή δεν θέλουν να αποτρέψουν τη φοβική, ρατσιστική συμπεριφορά των παιδιών.

Πριν από κοινωνικές ομάδες άβουλη μάζα, κοινή γνώμη, δημόσιο αίσθημα και όλες αυτές τις βολικές έννοιες που μας περιγράφουν, εν πολλοίς φαντασιακές και επινοημένες, είμαστε ένα σύνολο ατόμων με προσωπική ευθύνη, καλλιέργεια και αξιακό συστημα. Το περιβάλλον δηλαδή το πολιτισμικό επίπεδο και η Παιδεία ασφαλώς επηρεάζει συλλογικά αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά μας αλλά με διαδικασίες αργές και βαθιές και όχι από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη. Γι' αυτό και οι κρίσεις βγάζουν στην επιφάνεια τον εαυτό μας που είχαμε και όχι αυτόν που εκείνες έφτιαξαν- ας πάψουν λοιπόν πολιτικοί και δημοσιογράφοι να κατηγορούν την κρίση για τα κουσούρια μας. Και κάθε προσπάθεια κατηγοριοποίησής μας πρέπει να γίνεται με αυστηρά επιστημονικά κοινωνιολογικά, στατιστικά μέσα ή να μη γίνεται καθόλου, γιατί η πραγματικότητα είναι πάντα πιο περίπλοκη από αυτό που καταγράφουν οι άμεσες προσλαμβάνουσες παραστάσεις μας.​

Δεν είναι σωστό να καταλήγουμε σε συμπεράσματα από δυο σκόρπια στοιχεία, αλλά, αν πράγματι έτσι έγιναν τα πράγματα στο σχολειό της Κρήτης, οι δάσκαλοι και οι γονείς αυτών των παιδιών δεν έχουν καλή σχέση με τη λεβεντιά.


----------



## theopeppas (Oct 30, 2013)

Απλά έξοχο Συγχαρητηρια


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 31, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι και το χτεσινό Edito του Γεωργελέ είναι συγγενές (αν και θα μπορούσε να έχει αποφύγει κάποιες αστοχίες, π.χ. στρατιωτική παρέλαση με τεθωρακισμένα γίνεται και στην επέτειο της Βαστίλης...).

*Edito 456* (_Athens Voice_)

*Δεν ξέρω*, ίσως περνάω μια μικρή κρίση αισιοδοξίας, σύντομη σίγουρα. Αλλά νομίζω ότι αυτή η κοινωνία αρχίζει πάλι να ξαναβρίσκει τα λογικά της. Και τα καλά σημάδια, πρέπει να τα λέμε. Όσα έγιναν το τριήμερο της 28ης Οκτωβρίου στη Θεσσαλονίκη, ήταν η Ελλάδα που πεθαίνει, που φεύγει από το προσκήνιο για να αφήσει χώρο σε κάτι καινούργιο να γεννηθεί. Λαμπρές τελετές, επίσημοι, οι κυρίες τους, πρωτόκολλα, ταξιθεσίες, Βάσις φρουρά εξηκονταρχία Πρεβέζης την Κυριακή θ’ ακούσουμε την μπάντα. Πανηγυρικοί, ο δεκάρικος της ημέρας, αριστεία ανδρείας, ναύαρχοι φιλάνθρωποι παπάδες, η παλλόμενη από συγκίνηση φωνή του εκφωνητή. Του καινούργιου, ο προηγούμενος χάθηκε σ’ ένα σκάνδαλο με τοκογλύφους. Παγωμένα χαμόγελα, κοινοτοπίες, ο αναπόφευκτος έκπτωτος νομάρχης στην άκρη της εξέδρας για ένα ακόμα θλιβερό ενσταντανέ. Αν τουλάχιστον μέσα στους ανθρώπους αυτούς ένας πέθαινε από αηδία, σιωπηλοί, θλιμμένοι, με σεμνούς τρόπους θα διασκεδάζαμε όλοι στην κηδεία.

*Κανείς δεν εγκαταλείπει*, όμως, αυτοβούλως. Κάνουν αυτό που έκαναν πάντα. Μόνο που αυτή τη φορά το έκαναν μόνοι τους. Η πόλη προτίμησε να μην είναι εκεί. Είναι εντυπωσιακή η δύναμη της εικόνας, καμιά φορά τα λέει όλα. Αυτή η σκηνή στις τηλεοράσεις, ομίχλη, σφιγμένα πρόσωπα, αμηχανία των επισήμων, μουντή, υγρή ατμόσφαιρα, άδειοι δρόμοι, κενά πεζοδρόμια χωρίς κόσμο. Οι αρχές, τα τανκς και η ομίχλη. Σαν ταινία του Αγγελόπουλου.

*Η ΝΔ το κατάφερε*, έκανε μια παρέλαση μόνη της. Με την ευγενική χορηγία της Μότορ Όιλ. Χωρίς τα άλλα κόμματα, χωρίς θεατές. Πριν λίγα χρόνια, καθώς η κρίση έδειχνε τα δόντια της, η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση αποφάσισε ότι 4 εκατομμύρια δυο φορές το χρόνο για να βγάζουμε βόλτα τα τανκς στην πόλη, όταν κόβουμε τα φάρμακα από τους καρκινοπαθείς, είναι περιττή πολυτέλεια. Δεν μας χρειάζονται κανόνια για να θυμόμαστε, για να αγαπάμε την πατρίδα μας.

*Όλοι οι λαοί χρειάζονται συμβολικές μέρες*, ευκαιρίες για να νιώθουν μέρος ενός μεγαλύτερου συνόλου. Σ’ όλο τον κόσμο κάνουν παρελάσεις. Τραγουδάνε, χορεύουν, γιορτάζουν τη ζωή, όχι τον πόλεμο. Μόνο σε παγωμένα στο χρόνο καθεστώτα, όπως η Βόρειος Κορέα, βγάζουν τα τεθωρακισμένα στο δρόμο. Όμως, φέτος είναι άλλες οι σκοπιμότητες. Με τα μικρά τους μυαλουδάκια σκέφτονται πώς θα κληρονομήσουν ψήφους. Αφού υπάρχουν συμπολίτες μας που ηδονίζονται «να μυρίζουν καμένη βενζίνη από τις ερπύστριες στην άσφαλτο», αφού υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που θέλουν να «ακούν τον ήχο της ξιφολόγχης όταν τροχίζεται στα πεζοδρόμια» χωρίς να ανατριχιάζουν, ας βγάλουμε κι εμείς τα στρατά να τους συγκινήσουμε. Χωρίς να καταλαβαίνουν ότι όταν φλερτάρεις με την άβυσσο δεν κερδίζεις εσύ, ο ολοκληρωτισμός και η παράνοια είναι που κερδίζουν από το δικό σου ακροατήριο. Γιατί του έχεις κάνει την άβυσσο οικεία.

*Τη σκυτάλη από τον υπουργό Άμυνας* πήρε ο περιφερειάρχης Μακεδονίας. Κρυμμένος πίσω από τα πρωτόκολλα, με το μυαλό στις επερχόμενες περιφερειακές εκλογές, καλεί τους υπόδικους βουλευτές και μετατρέπει την παρέλαση σε μονοκομματική, τα άλλα κόμματα δεν συμμετέχουν. Και για να δικαιολογηθεί, συνεχίζει με την εξομοίωση Χ.Α. και ΠΑΣΟΚ. Όμως αυτά δεν είναι «γκάφες». Είναι νέτη σκέτη η ρητορική της Χ.Α. βαφτισμένη πρωτόκολλο και «ατυχής δικαιολογία». Όταν η δικαιοσύνη προφυλακίζει μέλη εγκληματικής οργάνωσης, όταν η Βουλή διακόπτει τη χρηματοδότηση, όταν υπουργοί της κυβέρνησής του επιλέγουν να μην απαντούν καν στις ερωτήσεις του κόμματος που διώκει η δικαιοσύνη, κρυμμένος στο πρωτόκολλο των παρελάσεων νομιμοποιεί τη Χ.Α. και τινάζει την πολιτική της κυβέρνησης στον αέρα. Και όταν αφελώς δήθεν θυμάται τον Άκη, αυτός που διαδέχθηκε έναν έκπτωτο με δικαστική απόφαση νομάρχη, αυτός του οποίου ο αρχηγός της δημοτικής παράταξης είναι στη φυλακή ισόβια, αφήνει ελεύθερους τους άμεσους συνειρμούς: Και αυτοί κλέφτες είναι, όλοι κλέφτες είναι, όλοι τα ίδια είναι. Όπως λένε, άλλωστε, οι «εθνικιστές».

*Η μοναξιά της εξέδρας* έδειξε τα αποτελέσματα. Η μικροπολιτική της καταστροφής έχει ξεπεραστεί από την πραγματικότητα. Ο κόσμος καταλαβαίνει, έχει σιχαθεί τα παιχνίδια, τους μικροκομματικούς υπολογισμούς, την παραπλάνηση, την εξόφθαλμη κοινωνική μηχανική των χειρισμών και της προσποίησης. Προτιμάει να απέχει.

*Ο κόσμος*, όμως, γύρισε την πλάτη σε όλες τις τυχοδιωκτικές μικροπολιτικές. Πριν 2 χρόνια, στον ίδιο χώρο, ζήσαμε μία από τις πιο μελανές ιστορίες των τελευταίων ετών. Για πρώτη φορά, αριστεροί, άνθρωποι που θέλουν να λέγονται προοδευτικοί, μαζί με ξυρισμένα κεφάλια, περίεργους απόστρατους, έφεδρους που φώναζαν ρατσιστικά συνθήματα, χρυσαυγίτες, επιτέθηκαν στον πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας και διέλυσαν την παρέλαση μιας επετείου που γιορτάζει όλη η Ελλάδα. Θα ’λεγε κανείς ότι τα κόμματα μαθαίνουν απ’ τα λάθη τους, έστω και σιωπηλά δεν τα επαναλαμβάνουν. Κι όμως, η αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση και φέτος πρότεινε το ίδιο. Να μετατρέψει την παρέλαση σε διαδήλωση ενάντια στο Μνημόνιο και το ναζισμό. Με αυτή τη σειρά. Είναι η αριστερή εκδοχή της θεωρίας των δύο άκρων.

*Μα οι ειρηνικές διαδηλώσεις* νομίζω ότι επιτρέπονται ακόμα σ’ αυτή τη χώρα, λέει αφελώς δημοσιογράφος που δεν μπορεί να διακρίνει τη δημοσιογραφία από την εκπροσώπηση του κόμματος του οποίου καλύπτει το ρεπορτάζ. Αν ήταν αριστεροί θα ήξεραν ότι αυτό δεν λέγεται διαδήλωση, αλλά αντισυγκέντρωση. Και μάλιστα θα ήξεραν τι σημαίνει αντισυγκέντρωση στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Αλλά δεν είναι. Γιατί η παρέλαση μιας εθνικής εορτής είναι η επέτειος που γιορτάζει μια χώρα, ολόκληρη, για έναν πόλεμο που έδωσε για την ελευθερία της. Δεν είναι μια διαδήλωση που ένα κόμμα φωνάζει κομματικά συνθήματα εναντίον των άλλων κομμάτων. Ο κόσμος με την απουσία του έβαλε κι εδώ ένα τέλος στις επικίνδυνες πολιτικές. Δεν θέλει πια να συμμετέχει σ’ αυτή τη θλιβερή εικόνα, 30 επαγγελματίες αγανακτισμένοι εδώ, 50 κομματικά στελέχη εκεί, να στήνουν επικοινωνιακά γεγονότα για τις τηλεοράσεις, εκβιασμένες συγκρούσεις με την αστυνομία για να επανεπιβεβαιώσουν το μόνο σενάριο που ξέρουν, τη μόνη πολιτική που μπορούν να παράγουν, τη διαδήλωση.

*Παράγουμε περισσότερες παρελάσεις* και διαδηλώσεις απ’ όσες αντέχουμε. Μόνο αυτό ξέρουμε να κάνουμε, μόνο αυτό κάναμε σ’ αυτή τη χώρα. Παράτες και συγκρούσεις. Τίποτε άλλο. Αυτή η Ελλάδα της λεζάντας και της τσάμπα μαγκιάς έχει πια τελειώσει. Τώρα η χώρα χρειάζεται πάλι τη χαρά της δημιουργίας. Οι παλιές πολιτικές πέθαναν.

*Οι λαοί χρειάζονται τις παρελάσεις* και τις γιορτές. Ανθρώπινες, χαρούμενες, ελπιδοφόρες. Σ’ αυτό το τριήμερο που έδειχνε ότι το παλιό αργά και βασανιστικά πεθαίνει, υπήρχε άλλη μια εικόνα που φανέρωνε τη νέα Ελλάδα. Ένας σημαιοφόρος κρατάει περήφανα τη σημαία και μετά οι συμμαθητές του γελάνε, τον πειράζουν, αγκαλιάζουν, συγχαίρουν το μαύρο συμμαθητή τους που εκπροσώπησε το σχολείο τους. Το σχολείο τους δεν είναι τυχαίο. Είναι το δημοτικό του Αγίου Παντελεήμονα που, απαλλαγμένο πια απ’ το φόβο, αρχίζει ξανά να ζει την καινούργια, την ανθρώπινη ζωή. Αυτός είναι ο πατριωτισμός της εποχής μας. Η υπεράσπιση του ειρηνικού τρόπου ζωής, η υπεράσπιση της δημοκρατικής κοινωνίας μας. Χάθηκε πολύς χρόνος, καθώς όμως αυτά τα γελαστά παιδιά θα μεγαλώνουν η Ελλάδα θα ξαναβρίσκει το δρόμο της, το δρόμο που έχασε προς στιγμήν, τυφλωμένη από το φόβο και την παράνοια.


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2013)

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα. Το «Όσο μπορείς» του Καβάφη δεν έχει σχέση με αυτό που θα ήθελα να πω σ' αυτό το νήμα.

*Όσο μπορείς*

Κι αν δεν μπορείς να κάμεις την ζωή σου όπως την θέλεις,
τούτο προσπάθησε τουλάχιστον
όσο μπορείς: μην την εξευτελίζεις
μες στην πολλή συνάφεια του κόσμου,
μες στες πολλές κινήσεις κι ομιλίες.

Μην την εξευτελίζεις πηαίνοντάς την,
γυρίζοντας συχνά κ’ εκθέτοντάς την
στων σχέσεων και των συναναστροφών
την καθημερινήν ανοησία,
ώς που να γίνει σα μια ξένη φορτική. 



Όμως το παρακάτω «Όσο μπορείς» έχει. 






Μια παραγωγή του Αρχείου Καβάφη του Ιδρύματος Ωνάση σε σενάριο Σοφίας Βγενοπούλου και σκηνοθεσία Γρηγόρη Ρέντη. Το «Όσο μπορείς» είναι εμπνευσμένο από το ομότιτλο ποίημα του Κ. Π. Καβάφη. Γυρίστηκε στο Διαπολιτισμικό Γυμνάσιο Αθηνών.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 24, 2015)

Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι, στις σχολικές παρελάσεις, σημαιοφόρος είναι ο καλύτερος μαθητής ή μαθήτρια της τάξης --και το γεγονός αυτό και μόνο θα έπρεπε να μας κάνει να θέλουμε να βλέπουμε παρελάσεις και εικόνες όπως αυτή, η σημερινή:


----------



## SBE (Mar 24, 2015)

Έχει περάσει τουλάχιστον δεκαετία από τότε που πρωτοέγινε ζήτημα ο σημαιοφόρος, οπότε κανονικά το θέμα δεν είναι καν θέμα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2015)

SBE said:


> Έχει περάσει τουλάχιστον δεκαετία από τότε που πρωτοέγινε ζήτημα ο σημαιοφόρος, οπότε κανονικά το θέμα δεν είναι καν θέμα.



Τώρα που θα καταργηθεί η αριστεία, θα ξαναγίνει θέμα, με άλλον τρόπο. :)


----------

